# Canon EOS R3 will begin shipping on November 26, 2021



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 18, 2021)

> It looks like Canon USA has given the Canon EOS R3 an official ship date of November 26, 2021. The official announcement back in September said that the EOS R3 would launch in “November”, so now we have an official date. Some retailers are still showing November 30, 2021, but I’m sure that will be updated in the next little while.
> I don’t expect every preorder to be met with the first batch and the Canon EOS R3 will likely be hard to find well into 2022.
> Canon EOS R3 Key Features
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Michael T (Oct 20, 2021)

My B&H order receipt was time stamped at 5:01am on the reveal date. Hopefully I will be in the first round of shipments. I am still waiting on my 100-500mm RF lens ordered in June. My other four RF lens have all arrived. Hoping they post the instruction manual a few days before shipment, given I switched from Nikon D5.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 20, 2021)

Michael T said:


> My B&H order receipt was time stamped at 5:01am on the reveal date. Hopefully I will be in the first round of shipments. I am still waiting on my 100-500mm RF lens ordered in June. My other four RF lens have all arrived. Hoping they post the instruction manual a few days before shipment, given I switched from Nikon D5.


If you don't want to wait for B&H to fulfill what is likely a long backorder list for the RF 100-500, keep an eye on Amazon and Canon. Both have had available stock of the lens on a few occasions over the past couple of months. I ordered mine from Amazon on 15-Aug, received it the following week.


----------



## Michael T (Oct 20, 2021)

Thank you, I have also seen them at Canon USA. The problem is they raised the price $100 and B&H is honoring my original order price. I know its only ~4%. Since I do not have a Canon body yet, I will wait a bit.


----------



## Bert63 (Oct 26, 2021)

And will be out of stock approximately 15 seconds later...


----------

